# Workflow for multiple milk drinks



## Jon V (Feb 24, 2014)

I am wondering what people's approach is for making multiple espresso milk drinks - assuming a single group machine which can repeatedly pull shots / steam milk without needing time to recover (DB / HX?)

I make two flat whites (both containing a double shot) together in the morning, steaming the milk separately and finishing the first one before starting the next.

Alternatively I could pull the two shots and then steam all the milk in a larger jug, leaving the first shot waiting longer. Or steam the milk during or before the second shot is pulled.

What about making 3+ drinks?


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I make multiple milk drinks in numbers from time to time.

When you say you make two flat whites with a double shot in each, are you weighing the coffee in & espresso out?

If so, what weight are you using for your double shot & what size cup are you dispensing into?

I weigh, dependant on bean, 20g in with around 38/40g out. This gives me a split pour into 2 x 5oz cups.


----------



## Jon V (Feb 24, 2014)

Hi Ron,

I'm doing around 17g > 28g on each double shot. 150ml or so cups.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

150ml cup is almost same as 5oz. So you are putting a 28g shot in each cup. That sounds like you like it pretty strong.

If it were me I would work on possibly a bigger basket holding maybe 20/21g, adjusting grind to produce a split shot approx 40g in total giving 20g in each cup. Thus you would get two shots together ready for the milk in half the time.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm actually quite interested to try this. I'd normally just use two groups with 17(give or take, dependent on bean age and weather etc) in each pulling 48-52 into each cup all at the same time as steaming milk then pour.

I'll try a couple of methods using just one group tomorrow and report back.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

48 out from 17? On a non-EK grinder?


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> 48 out from 17? On a non-EK grinder?


That's Into some serious lungo territory, well beyond 1:2 ratio... Not sure I'd be keen to drink it


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> 48 out from 17? On a non-EK grinder?


Exactly what what I was wondering...


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> 48 out from 17? On a non-EK grinder?


That's probably quite a bit of an overstatement but max liquid including crema will normally be up to 50ml depending on how fresh the beans are.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

That being said, its probably closer to 19g in the basket.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Someones moving the goal posts:time-out:


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Think I must have been on another planet recently.

As luck would have it, both my kitchen staff wanted flat whites just now so put this into practice.

From the off, I poured milk into a jug, readied my timer, scales and pf.

Tare scales with pf.

Grind into pf.

Weigh. (19.5g)

Pull shot.

Weigh. (43g)

Repeat (sans weighing of shots)

Start steaming milk as soon as second shot is being pulled.

Divide milk.

Pour first.

Pour second.

Hit stop on timer.










Now I must add that I did pause the timer to weigh the pf and first shot.

I was definitely on a different planet yesterday.


----------

